# Tuner/performance shop in NASHVILLE??!!!??



## Dan22 (Nov 3, 2013)

I am looking for a tuner/performance shop in or around Nashville that deals specifically with 240SX or has a lot of experience with them that have a good reputation. I can't seem to find anybody that works on 240s around here. The car has a Lotta work that needs to be done on it electrical, engine, and ECM "Nistune" programming. Can anybody please help me on this one.

 Thanks


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't know of a 240-specific shop anywhere in Middle Tennessee, but I do know of some import-specific shops that might be able to accomodate your needs. First off, what all are you looking to have done? Second, there is a shop here in Clarksville (about 45 miles northwest of Nashville) called "Hard On Performance". I know the owner personally, and have seen his work. He specialises in all sorts of aftermarket modifications to vehicles, ranging from high performance turbo engines to body modification including lift and lowering kits. Send me a PM, and I'll give you his phone number. I don't know if you're familiar with Crawford Z in Nashville, but they may be able to help you also. They're a Z-specific shop, but I'd imagine they've dabbled with 240s from time to time.


----------

